# skunk question?



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I know if you hold a trap with your bare hands a coyote or any other animal wont go near it, but will a skunk care if he smells your hand smell or not?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

yeah they'll dig up a trap if you have used it on another animal so get your traps cleaned up. It isn't as big a deal as a coyote or fox. If it's a reset in the same spot, don't worry about it, there will be a ton of sent there already.

New set, new trap.

xdeano


----------

